# Redundanzen vermeiden bei redundanten Servern



## DaBe1812 (2. Sep 2022)

Hi,
ich habe eine JAVA EE8 Anwendung, welche in Produktion auf zwei Servern mit einem Loadbalancer dazwischen läuft. Im Server sind auch ein paar Timer, um im Hintergrund Jobs ab zu arbeiten. Manche von denen sind serverspezifisch, also ist es gut, wenn sie auf jedem Server laufen, aber ein paar der Timer sollten eigentlich nur einmalig ausgeführt werden, weil sonst die Ergebnisse doppelt sind.
Gibt es ein Framework oder ein best practice für so einen Fall?


----------



## httpdigest (2. Sep 2022)

Viele verwenden hier den Quartz Scheduler mit dem JDBCJobStore: http://www.quartz-scheduler.org/documentation/quartz-2.3.0/tutorials/tutorial-lesson-09.html
Also: Letztlich ist Quartz ein Job/Scheduling Framework, welches den Zustand/Status von Job-Ausführungen speichert und Job-Ausführung steuert. Und hierfür kann eben auch eine relationale Datenbank via JDBC verwendet werden.


----------



## DaBe1812 (6. Dez 2022)

Hi, wir haben endlich Quartz ins Projekt genommen und auch so konfiguriert, dass es mit der Datenbank und sämtlichen BuildTools zusammen arbeitet. Aber wir bekommen ein Problem mit CDI, in den von den Timern getriggerten Funktionen verwende ich eigentlich injectete Klassen, das funktioniert aber nicht, weil Quartz kein CDI interpretiert. Gibt es da nen Workaround?


----------



## httpdigest (6. Dez 2022)

Google "Quartz CDI" --> https://stackoverflow.com/questions...on-into-quartz-scheduler-jobs#answer-50369989


----------

